# happy birthday scouse



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy birthday hun

hope you have a good day


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

to you. I hope you are having a lovely day today. xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Have a great day scouse


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scouse.. hope you are having a lovely time whatever your up to


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you ladies aargh how kind!
Had a nice day, spoilt rotten and just going out for a curry with the girls!
Hope the rest of you are well?
Catch up soon X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona crack open a beer for you

enjoy your night


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you enjoy your curry scouse ...happy birthday


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday scouse mwah


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SCOUSE, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXX


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry I missed this yesterday Scouse - I was a little wrapped up in DH's birthday 
but I hope that you a fab birthday and enjoyed your curry with the girls.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry it late.

happy birthday scouse hope you had a lovely day


----------

